# Libyan Rebels Will Not Extradite Lockerbie Bomber



## Trajan (Aug 28, 2011)

well, now is the time we ask our buddies who we just helped to step up, we ask France Italy et al to withhold any new funds or freeing of funds and we freeze any Libyan funds we have on account ala Gaddaffi assets etc. unless they hand al-Megrahi  over. 

Q- did Obama make this one of the prerequisite's  when we began this venture? If not why not, its a no brainer, if so they are going back on an agreement, did France and Italy et al agree or not? 



Libyan Rebels Will Not Extradite Lockerbie Bomber
Posted Sunday, August 28th, 2011 at 7:35 pm

Libya's rebel government said Sunday it will not extradite the Libyan man convicted in the 1988 bombing of a U.S.-bound jetliner which killed 270 people when it exploded over Lockerbie, Scotland.

The Transitional National Council's justice minister told reporters in Tripoli that Abdel Baset al-Megrahi already has been tried and convicted in Scotland for bombing Pan Am flight 103. He said the rebels will not hand over Libyan citizens as former leader Moammar Gadhafi did.

Later Sunday, CNN television reported that al-Megrahi had been found in Tripoli and appeared near death.


Libyan Rebels Will Not Extradite Lockerbie Bomber « VOA Breaking News




and near death my ass, we've heard that one before. 2 years ago he had months left.


----------



## waltky (Aug 28, 2011)

Pro'bly another scam...

*Lockerbie bomber Abdelbaset Ali al-Megrahi is 'in coma'*
_28 August 2011 - Family members told CNN Megrahi was surviving on oxygen and an intravenous drip_


> Lockerbie bomber Abdelbaset Ali al-Megrahi is in a coma at his Tripoli home in Libya, it is being reported.  CNN said Megrahi appeared to be "at death's door" in the care of family. He is technically on licence but his whereabouts had been unknown.  Megrahi was freed from a Scottish prison in 2009 on health grounds. There have been calls for him to be returned to jail in the UK or tried in the US.  But Libyan rebel leaders have said they do not intend to allow his extradition.
> 
> 'Surviving on oxygen'
> 
> ...


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 29, 2011)

(Reuters) - Libya will not extradite Abdel Basset al-Megrahi, the man convicted of the 1988 Lockerbie airline bombing, a minister in Libya's rebel National Transitional Council (NTC) said on Sunday.

Libya rebels say won't extradite Lockerbie bomber | Reuters

This isn't sounding so good, people!

Thoughts?


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Mods!

I really couldn't find it anywhere else.


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 29, 2011)

Near death, well I don't believe it either...but if true, perhaps that is the reason why the rebels won't extradite him?

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/29/world/africa/29libya.html

TRIPOLI, Libya  An official with the rebel government on Sunday ruled out extraditing the former Libyan intelligence officer convicted as the mastermind of the 1988 bombing of Pan Am Flight 103 and released from a Scottish prison two years ago on the ground that he was near death.
`````
The rebels resolve to protect the former officer may prove only briefly relevant, however. Just hours after the official spoke, CNN reported that Mr. Megrahi was near death at his villa in the capital here, broadcasting images of a frail man lying comatose in an oxygen mask. "

Got to wonder why we haven't heard he was this close to death before.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 29, 2011)

MeBelle60 said:


> (Reuters) - Libya will not extradite Abdel Basset al-Megrahi, the man convicted of the 1988 Lockerbie airline bombing, a minister in Libya's rebel National Transitional Council (NTC) said on Sunday.
> 
> Libya rebels say won't extradite Lockerbie bomber | Reuters
> 
> ...


Yeah, Al Qaida's like that.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, their appreciation for NATO did not last very long, how much longer until they are burning American flags in the streets?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 29, 2011)

Lybians;  Thanks for the food, fuel, missles, ammo, freedom and all the other help that cost you billions so that we can democratically build a tryannical theocracy.

now fuck off you evil infedels.




Arab summer is going to be one of the worst things to ever occur.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 29, 2011)

Jerks.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 29, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Lybians;  Thanks for the food, fuel, missles, ammo, freedom and all the other help that cost you billions so that we can democratically build a tryannical theocracy.
> 
> now fuck off you evil infedels.
> 
> ...



Some things never change, if we really thought an Arab country would ever be grateful for our help we were the fuckin fools here, not them.


----------



## Sallow (Aug 29, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Lybians;  Thanks for the food, fuel, missles, ammo, freedom and all the other help that cost you billions so that we can democratically build a tryannical theocracy.
> ...



When I was in Croatia there were signs all over the place telling NATO to go fuck off.



Sometimes doing the right thing is going to have to be the only reward.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 29, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Lybians;  Thanks for the food, fuel, missles, ammo, freedom and all the other help that cost you billions so that we can democratically build a tryannical theocracy.
> ...



How many shame on me's are we up to?



time for the stray bomb excuse.


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 29, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Seriously the least they can do is hand this clown over, wow their appreciation lasted what a few days? at least the Kuwaitis were appreciative for a few years until they started hating us again.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 29, 2011)

The Rebels are searching house to house trying to find Quaddafi. 
They found the Lockerbie bomber and went into his house and took away his medications, so he is going to die anyway.


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 29, 2011)

Question for my fellow 'boarders':

Do you think the rebels that took over are worse than Quadaffi/Kaddafi...nobody spells his name the same way twice!?

LOL-Including Peach!


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 29, 2011)

MeBelle60 said:


> Question for my fellow 'boarders':
> 
> Do you think the rebels that took over are worse than Quadaffi/Kaddafi...nobody spells his name the same way twice!?
> 
> LOL-Including Peach!



Too early to tell but the signs don't look good, they are being really racist towards the Black Africans in Libya and there are alot of Islamic extremists in their ranks that have fought against our guys in Iraq.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 29, 2011)

MeBelle60 said:


> Question for my fellow 'boarders':
> 
> Do you think the rebels that took over are worse than Quadaffi/Kaddafi...nobody spells his name the same way twice!?
> 
> LOL-Including Peach!



Qad was a ruthless tyrant that kept his people in check once Reagan bombed the fuck outta them and made it clear that he would escalate.

He also turned a 3rd wolrd shit hole into a nice place to live, as long as you played ball.

The rebels will install a theocracy.  Women will be executed left and right for being guilty of showing thier faces and being around non-related men.

Can you name a theocracy that is not a third world shit hole?


----------



## High_Gravity (Aug 29, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Question for my fellow 'boarders':
> ...



The safe bet is on Libya becoming a third world Islamic theocratic shithole, Egypt too.


----------



## peach174 (Aug 29, 2011)

MeBelle60 said:


> Question for my fellow 'boarders':
> 
> Do you think the rebels that took over are worse than Quadaffi/Kaddafi...nobody spells his name the same way twice!?
> 
> LOL-Including Peach!



 Sorry that was a typo.
I spell it the way it is on the Internet searches. But even in the middle east, they spell it different ways. so who really knows how it is really spelled.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Aug 29, 2011)

peach174 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Question for my fellow 'boarders':
> ...



They'll get it right on his tombstone.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 29, 2011)

MeBelle60 said:


> Question for my fellow 'boarders':
> 
> Do you think the rebels that took over are worse than Quadaffi/Kaddafi...nobody spells his name the same way twice!?
> 
> LOL-Including Peach!



unless you have ESP, who knows?


----------



## chikenwing (Aug 29, 2011)

MeBelle60 said:


> Question for my fellow 'boarders':
> 
> Do you think the rebels that took over are worse than Quadaffi/Kaddafi...nobody spells his name the same way twice!?
> 
> LOL-Including Peach!



What that old saying??The devil you  vs the one you don't, the blood shed is just starting.


----------



## waltky (Aug 29, 2011)

Granny says bring him back on his deathbed...

*Romney Wants Lockerbie Bomber Extradited to Face Justice by U.S.*
_Monday, August 29, 2011  In the aftermath of the fall of Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi, GOP presidential candidate Mitt Romney wants to see the Lockerbie bomber  responsible for 186 American deaths  extradited to the United States to face justice._


> What Id like to do is have the Lockerbie bomber extradited from Libya, Romney said at a campaign stop in Exeter, N.H., in response to a question on the matter. This is a person responsible for killing Americans. The idea that he would be welcomed home as a hero in Libya is simply distasteful and disgusting and outrageous and Id like him to be extradited and face justice at the hands of the United States.
> 
> The Scottish government released Lockerbie bomber Abdel Baset al-Megrahi from his life sentence in the summer of 2009. He was convicted on 270 counts of murder, conspiracy to murder, and violating British-aviation legislation after PanAm flight 103 was destroyed at 31,000 feet, 38 minutes after departing Heathrow Airport in London bound for New York City.  The 259 people on board the plane were killed, along with 11 people on the ground in Lockerbie, Scotland, who were killed when the plane crashed. Scottish authorities released Megrahi on compassionate grounds, citing medical advice that his advanced prostate cancer gave him about three months to live. He is still alive.
> 
> ...



See also:

*With Megrahi Near Death, Will Lockerbie Secrets Ever Be Revealed?*
_Sunday, August 28, 2011  The only man convicted in the Lockerbie bombing is reported by CNN to be apparently near death, an eventuality that may deprive the families of the 1988 atrocitys victims, and the world, of ever learning exactly who gave the orders for the deadliest act of terrorism on British soil._


> CNN said it tracked down Abdelbaset al-Megrahi in Tripoli Sunday, in the care of relatives and reportedly surviving on oxygen and an intravenous drip. A month ago, Libyan television images showed Megrahi, frail and in a wheelchair, at a pro-regime rally.  Two hundred and fifty-nine people onboard Pan Am Flight 103 and another 11 on the ground were killed when the London-New York plane was bombed over Lockerbie in Scotland. Among the dead were 189 American citizens.  Two years ago, the former Libyan intelligence official serving a life sentence for the attack was freed from a Scottish prison, after doctors said he was suffering from terminal prostate cancer and gave him three months to live. The Obama administration, which had urged against his release, appealed to Libyan leader Muammar Gaddafi to ensure Megrahis reception was a low-key affair. Instead, he was given what was described as a heros welcome.
> 
> Megrahis survival long beyond the doctors prognosis angered many in the U.S. and Britain, and the collapse of the Gaddafi regime has prompted new calls on both sides of the Atlantic for Megrahi to be returned to prison. Republican presidential candidate and former Massachusetts governor Mitt Romney last week said he hoped the new Libyan authorities would extradite Megrahi so justice can finally be done.  Hours before CNN found him, the rebel Transitional National Council (TNC)  justice spokesman, Mohammed al-Alagi, told reporters Libyan citizens would not be deported.  Al-Megrahi has already been judged once and he will not be judged again, Reuters quoted him as saying. We do not hand over Libyan citizens. Gaddafi does.
> 
> ...


----------



## yidnar (Aug 29, 2011)

MeBelle60 said:


> Question for my fellow 'boarders':
> 
> Do you think the rebels that took over are worse than Quadaffi/Kaddafi...nobody spells his name the same way twice!?
> 
> LOL-Including Peach!


yes!! kaddafi /quadaffi???watever !!!was only interested in his own rule in a backwards[ ARAB ]shit hole of a country!! the muslim Shit Hands that have taken over will export their violent ideology beyond the lybian border!!they will offer safe haven,train,and support terrorist groups through out the world on a scale that kaddafi would not have allowed!!!


----------



## Paulie (Sep 5, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Lybians;  Thanks for the food, fuel, missles, ammo, freedom and all the other help that cost you billions so that we can democratically build a tryannical theocracy.
> ...



Maybe it's because they don't assume what's being done is for THEM.  Maybe they recognize that it's just yet another operation to remove a leader who doesn't play ball geopolitically and replace him with one who does.

It's not about freedom, it's about business, and I think the people of the middle east are about sick and tired of it.

I don't blame them.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 6, 2011)

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Its definently about business but at the same time without US and NATO bombs and missiles Gaddafi would have massacred them, the least they can do is hand over this old bastard to re-establish fresh relations with the West.


----------



## LAfrique (Sep 7, 2011)

Libyan rebels have more surprises for you.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 7, 2011)

LAfrique said:


> Libyan rebels have more surprises for you.



I am sure they do, but you don't.


----------



## Paulie (Sep 7, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



What happened was they gladly accepted the air power assistance in the revolution, because obviously they couldn't have done this without it.  But they also know that NATO and the US are not just lending some air power to help free up a people.  The ulterior motive is getting a puppet leader installed that will play ball.

The rebels know this is the case, because that is ALWAYS the case.  And the US doesn't really care if that puppet leader ends up becoming a dictator who eventually takes unilateral control over the people and removes freedom, as long as he continues to play ball.

The people in the ME are tired of watching us do this to countless countries, and they know damn well this air mission was not for THEM.  The rebels simply want the US and NATO to now butt out and let them decide their own future.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 7, 2011)

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



You are pretty much spot on, for me to sit here and say this was all for the Libyan people would be niaeve. However whether they like it or not, they should be grateful for our help and assistance because without it most of these cats dancing in the streets of Tripoli would be in a mass grave right now, real talk.


----------



## Paulie (Sep 7, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Yeah I feel you for sure.  But like for many people in Iraq, what they had previously could very well end up being better than what they end up with.  At least before Saddam's removal people could walk the streets without being blown up everyday.  Sometimes its a be careful what you wish for kind of thing.

This is why I don't support foreign intervention.  It's none of our business whether or not the Libyan people are free, and it's definitely not our business to be installing, or manipulating the installation of, our own puppet governments for selfish purposes.  It does us no good in the foreign relations department, and besides any of it, we don't have the money to be doing this anymore.


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 8, 2011)

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Well I agree with you there, I definently wanted no part in this Libya business. Nobody really knows too much about the backgrounds of the rebels we are helping alot of them have Islamic Militant histories, Libya under Gaddafi was pretty good as far as womens rights and it was not an Islamic theocracy, these are things we may see change now that Gaddafi is pretty much gone.


----------



## Paulie (Sep 10, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


Right, and like I pointed out earlier, we don't really care if the new leader is a dictator or not, because he'll be hand picked by the powers that be for his willingness to play ball.

We have too much of a history of supporting and installing dictators, to expect anything else.  

We only really "care" about how free and democratic a nation's people are when situations arise where their regime needs to be changed.

Look at Saudi Arabia.  Nowhere close to our standards for human rights, but they play ball with us probably more loyally than anyone in the ME and as long as they keep that oil moving and don't cross us they can treat their citizens however the fuck they want.


----------



## Trajan (Sep 10, 2011)

Paulie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



the spice must flow


----------



## Paulie (Sep 10, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


The sooner people wake up to that reality, the sooner we'll have our country back.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 10, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Wow, their appreciation for NATO did not last very long, how much longer until they are burning American flags in the streets?



obama will supply the flags for them to burn.


----------

